# sentimenti ed emozioni



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

A volte in chi tradisce, può succedere, che si generi confusione fra sentimenti ed emozioni. E così, si mandano all’aria matrimoni decennali, si lasciano figli senza una famiglia in cui crescere. 

Non sempre quello che si prova per l'amante è amore.
C’è una netta differenza fra le emozioni che può provocare un’amante e l’amore che si ha per il proprio coniuge. Pensare che le emozioni provate con l’amante siano dei sentimenti amorosi è estremamente pericoloso. Sebbene si possa provare un certo sentimento per la persona con cui si attua il tradimento, bisogna però saper riconoscerlo e dargli una giusta collocazione per non incorrere nel pericolo, qualora non fosse amore, di chiamare amore un sentimento che non lo è.

Vogliamo parlare di questa cosa ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> A volte in chi tradisce, può succedere, che si generi confusione fra sentimenti ed emozioni. E così, si mandano all’aria matrimoni decennali, si lasciano figli senza una famiglia in cui crescere.
> 
> Non sempre quello che si prova per l'amante è amore.
> C’è una netta differenza fra le emozioni che può provocare un’amante e l’amore che si ha per il proprio coniuge. Pensare che le emozioni provate con l’amante siano dei sentimenti amorosi è estremamente pericoloso. Sebbene si possa provare un certo sentimento per la persona con cui si attua il tradimento, bisogna però saper riconoscerlo e dargli una giusta collocazione per non incorrere nel pericolo, qualora non fosse amore, di chiamare amore un sentimento che non lo è.
> ...


sono spunti di riflessione sic et simpliciter o stai vivendo un disagio tu?


----------



## Old tormentata79 (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> A volte in chi tradisce, può succedere, che si generi confusione fra sentimenti ed emozioni. E così, si mandano all’aria matrimoni decennali, si lasciano figli senza una famiglia in cui crescere.
> 
> Non sempre quello che si prova per l'amante è amore.
> C’è una netta differenza fra le emozioni che può provocare un’amante e l’amore che si ha per il proprio coniuge. Pensare che le emozioni provate con l’amante siano dei sentimenti amorosi è estremamente pericoloso. Sebbene si possa provare un certo sentimento per la persona con cui si attua il tradimento, bisogna però saper riconoscerlo e dargli una giusta collocazione per non incorrere nel pericolo, qualora non fosse amore, di chiamare amore un sentimento che non lo è.
> ...


 
Bè si.... spesso si pensa che per l'amante ci sia amore ma alla fine ci si accorge che non è mai così automatico... io per esempio....un giorno penso che non lo sia e il giorno dopo cambio idea.... un giorno mi manca e il giorno dopo potrei fare a meno di lui.... booo, non mi sono ancora fatta un'idea sul mio rapporto con l'amante....certo però non credo proprio che sia amore... è solo attrazzione fisica suppongo....


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Bè si.... spesso si pensa che per l'amante ci sia amore ma alla fine ci si accorge che non è mai così automatico... io per esempio....un giorno penso che non lo sia e il giorno dopo cambio idea.... un giorno mi manca e il giorno dopo potrei fare a meno di lui.... booo, non mi sono ancora fatta un'idea sul mio rapporto con l'amante....certo però non credo proprio che sia amore... è solo attrazzione fisica suppongo....



brava


----------



## soleluna80 (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> A volte in chi tradisce, può succedere, che si generi confusione fra sentimenti ed emozioni. *E così, si mandano all’aria matrimoni decennali, si lasciano figli senza una famiglia in cui crescere*.
> 
> Non sempre quello che si prova per l'amante è amore.
> C’è una netta differenza fra le emozioni che può provocare un’amante e l’amore che si ha per il proprio coniuge. Pensare che le emozioni provate con l’amante siano dei sentimenti amorosi è estremamente pericoloso. Sebbene si possa provare un certo sentimento per la persona con cui si attua il tradimento, bisogna però saper riconoscerlo e dargli una giusta collocazione per non incorrere nel pericolo, qualora non fosse amore, di chiamare amore un sentimento che non lo è.
> ...


 

Premetto dicendo che ho un'idea un po' radicale sul tradimento. Non riesco ad ammetterlo, ad accettarlo, nè, credo, a perdonarlo (non mi mai successo). 
Detto questo, credo che a volte ci si possa innamorare davvero di un amante, anche se spessissimo rappresenta solamente un'evasione alla routine di una coppia. 
La cosa su cui non sono d'accordo è quella in neretto. In quanto, secondo me, una coppia finisce nel momento in cui avviene il tradimento, perchè in quel momento viene meno non tanto l'amore quanto il rispetto, fondamento della coppia.
A questo punto il restare insieme perde ogni senso, anche x i figli. 
Ma magari mi sbaglio e sono troppo estremista


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> A volte in chi tradisce, può succedere, che si generi confusione fra sentimenti ed emozioni. E così, si mandano all’aria matrimoni decennali, si lasciano figli senza una famiglia in cui crescere.
> 
> Non sempre quello che si prova per l'amante è amore.
> C’è una netta differenza fra le emozioni che può provocare un’amante e l’amore che si ha per il proprio coniuge. Pensare che le emozioni provate con l’amante siano dei sentimenti amorosi è estremamente pericoloso. Sebbene si possa provare un certo sentimento per la persona con cui si attua il tradimento, bisogna però saper riconoscerlo e dargli una giusta collocazione per non incorrere nel pericolo, qualora non fosse amore, di chiamare amore un sentimento che non lo è.
> ...


non ho mai capito come si fa a fare finta di provare un sentimento.. davvero non ci riesco.
l'amore lo riconosci se lo senti... altrimenti sai che è tutto ma non amore.
è semplice.


----------



## Old alesera (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ho mai capito come si fa a fare finta di provare un sentimento.. davvero non ci riesco.
> l'amore lo riconosci se lo senti... altrimenti sai che è tutto ma non amore.
> è semplice.


se è amore si mettono in atto delle azioni

se è sesso noia, ecc ecc ci si rotola un pò e poi ognuno va a casa propria

il traditore deve essere "bravo" nel capire cosa succede perchè:

se l'amante è occupato ci si rotola come dicevo sopra

se l'amante è single son dolori...........


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> A volte in chi tradisce, può succedere, che si generi confusione fra sentimenti ed emozioni. E così, si mandano all’aria matrimoni decennali, si lasciano figli senza una famiglia in cui crescere.
> 
> Non sempre quello che si prova per l'amante è amore.
> C’è una netta differenza fra le emozioni che può provocare un’amante e l’amore che si ha per il proprio coniuge. *Pensare che le emozioni provate con l’amante siano dei sentimenti amorosi è estremamente pericoloso. *Sebbene si possa provare un certo sentimento per la persona con cui si attua il tradimento, bisogna però saper riconoscerlo e dargli una giusta collocazione per non incorrere nel pericolo, qualora non fosse amore, di chiamare amore un sentimento che non lo è.
> ...


la mia opinione è del tutto opposta, e lo sai.

Sono convintissima che ci si puo' innamorare dell'amante, anzi, sono convintissima che in tutti gli adulteri che durano non c'è solo il divertissement (io poi non mi sono divertita mica tanto...!).

Pero' il problema è un altro, a monte.

Chi si innamora di un'altra persona pur essendo in un BUON matrimonio (i pessimi sono un'altra cosa...) è una persona in crisi, nel ruolo e nel vestito che si riconosce (*o è uno squallido traditore seriale, e in quel caso non merita nemmeno che se ne parli).*

La crisi puo' essere risolta in soli due modi: liquidando la "vecchia vita" per quella nuova (con tutte le inerenti incognite), oppure liquidando l'amante, anche se il cuore sanguina.

Ogni tanto arriva qui qualcuno dicendo di aver trovato l'oro alchemico (vedi ieri Avalon) del tradimento che non disturba, non sporca e non lascia briciole.

Sarà....!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono spunti di riflessione sic et simpliciter o stai vivendo un disagio tu?


 
spunti, presumo, lui dice di aver trovato l'oro alchemico!! (anche se non sembra un granché di emozionante 'sto oro...un po' come una replica della signora in giallo!)


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Bè si.... spesso si pensa che per l'amante ci sia amore ma alla fine ci si accorge che non è mai così automatico... io per esempio....un giorno penso che non lo sia e il giorno dopo cambio idea.... un giorno mi manca e il giorno dopo potrei fare a meno di lui.... booo, non mi sono ancora fatta un'idea sul mio rapporto con l'amante....certo però non credo proprio che sia amore... è solo *attrazzione* fisica suppongo....


é solo attrazione per lui...!(con una zeta...) Ma il tuo caso è UN caso. Non sono tutti così...!


----------



## soleluna80 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la mia opinione è del tutto opposta, e lo sai.
> 
> Sono convintissima che ci si puo' innamorare dell'amante, anzi, sono convintissima che in tutti gli adulteri che durano non c'è solo il divertissement (io poi non mi sono divertita mica tanto...!).
> 
> ...


 
Non ho letto ma ovviamente è lui quello che tradisce, vero? Chiediamo un po' a quello che lo subisce se è così poco disturbato...che razza di idee


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma magari mi sbaglio e sono troppo estremista


 
magari si


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non ho letto ma ovviamente è lui quello che tradisce, vero? Chiediamo un po' a quello che lo subisce se è così poco disturbato...che razza di idee


 
eh si...ma vedi, loro lo fanno per il suo bene!!! (se lui/lei sapesse...che trauma! E non lo meritano...!)


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono spunti di riflessione sic et simpliciter o stai vivendo un disagio tu?


la solita curiosità..............
che differenza fa saperlo ?

comunque, no, non lo sto vivendo io
sono spunti di riflessione..........


----------



## soleluna80 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> magari si


Può essere, anzi sicuramente...però non riesco a vedere le sfumatura in questo argomento....mi sforzo ma continuo a vedere o bianco o nero  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Verena67 ha detto:


> eh si...ma vedi, loro lo fanno per il suo bene!!! (se lui/lei sapesse...che trauma! E non lo meritano...!)


 
Più che altro per il loro pene...


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non ho letto ma ovviamente è lui quello che tradisce, vero? Chiediamo un po' a quello che lo subisce se è così poco disturbato...che razza di idee


forse dovresti, se ne vuoi parlare.......


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> A volte in chi tradisce, può succedere, che si generi confusione fra sentimenti ed emozioni. E così, si mandano all’aria matrimoni decennali, si lasciano figli senza una famiglia in cui crescere.
> 
> Non sempre quello che si prova per l'amante è amore.
> C’è una netta differenza fra le emozioni che può provocare un’amante e l’amore che si ha per il proprio coniuge. Pensare che le emozioni provate con l’amante siano dei sentimenti amorosi è estremamente pericoloso. Sebbene si possa provare un certo sentimento per la persona con cui si attua il tradimento, bisogna però saper riconoscerlo e dargli una giusta collocazione per non incorrere nel pericolo, qualora non fosse amore, di chiamare amore un sentimento che non lo è.
> ...


Allora non utilizzare la parola amante. Amante è colei/colui che ama.


----------



## soleluna80 (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> forse dovresti, se ne vuoi parlare.......


 
Non ho letto il post cui si riferiva Vere. Io stavo rispondendo alle riflessioni proposte dal tuo 3d


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> la solita curiosità..............
> che differenza fa saperlo ?
> 
> comunque, no, non lo sto vivendo io
> sono spunti di riflessione..........


deciditi: se ti sfotto non va bene, se sono polemica, punto e peggio, se mi interesso, polemizzi tu.....
si, ero curiosa di sapere.....hai problemi al riguardo?


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la mia opinione è del tutto opposta, e lo sai.
> 
> Sono convintissima che ci si puo' innamorare dell'amante, anzi, sono convintissima che in tutti gli adulteri che durano non c'è solo il divertissement (io poi non mi sono divertita mica tanto...!).
> 
> ...


rosso : dici ? 

verde : ne sono convinto anche io, il 3d parla di possibilità di confusione fra emozioni e sentimenti


----------



## soleluna80 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Allora non utilizzare la parola amante. Amante è colei/colui che ama.


Beh, ma oggi viene usato per delineare un elemento esterno alla coppia


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> deciditi: se ti sfotto non va bene, se sono polemica, punto e peggio, se mi interesso, polemizzi tu.....
> si, ero curiosa di sapere.....hai problemi al riguardo?[/quote]
> 
> nessun problema,
> ...


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Beh, ma oggi viene usato per delineare un elemento esterno alla coppia


Puntualizzavo ad Oscar... comunque mica tanto elemento esterno eh...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> emmanuelle arsan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > deciditi: se ti sfotto non va bene, se sono polemica, punto e peggio, se mi interesso, polemizzi tu.....
> ...


----------



## soleluna80 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Puntualizzavo ad Oscar... comunque mica tanto elemento esterno eh...


E sì, hai ragione perchè quando entra nel letto di uno dei 2 diventa parte integrante della coppia...


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> forse dovresti, se ne vuoi parlare.......


 
dovrebbe leggere thread di mesi fa dove tu ti chiamavi ******* e dicevi che non volevi né giudizi né consigli?!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> *rosso : dici ? *
> 
> verde : ne sono convinto anche io, il 3d parla di possibilità di confusione fra emozioni e sentimenti


 
vedi, è un po' di giorni che mi gira in testa quella battuta di Moretti "D'Alema di' qualcosa di sinistra".

Vorrei dirti: Oscar, di' qualcosa di FORTE!

finora ci stai servendo minestrine liofilizzate in busta......! Nelle tue metafore e nelle tue storielle nonci sono emozioni, sentimenti. Non c'è amore.

E ho di meglio da fare che parlare di surrogati!


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> E sì, hai ragione perchè quando entra nel letto di uno dei 2 diventa parte integrante della coppia...
























   c'è sempre un problema della coppia quando accade... sulla pessima cura potrei essere d'accordo...


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Puntualizzavo ad Oscar... *comunque mica tanto elemento esterno eh*...


 
dammi il cinque Monica!


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dammi il cinque Monica!


eh l'esperienza...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> A volte in chi tradisce, può succedere, che si generi confusione fra sentimenti ed emozioni. E così, si mandano all’aria matrimoni decennali, si lasciano figli senza una famiglia in cui crescere.
> 
> *Non sempre quello che si prova per l'amante è amore.*
> *C’è una netta differenza fra le emozioni che può provocare un’amante e l’amore che si ha per il proprio coniuge.* Pensare che le emozioni provate con l’amante siano dei sentimenti amorosi è estremamente pericoloso. Sebbene si possa provare un certo sentimento per la persona con cui si attua il tradimento, bisogna però saper riconoscerlo e dargli una giusta collocazione per non incorrere nel pericolo, qualora non fosse amore, di chiamare amore un sentimento che non lo è.
> ...


é vero non sempre per l'amante si prova amore: è più il sottile piacere del corteggiamento, la seduzione, il nuovo gioco di sguardi, il voler piacere, la NOVITA': cose che probabilmente in un rapporto consolidato mancano, ma c'erano all'inizio.....
se le sensazioni portate da questa ventata di novità sono vissute in un momento di "stanca" del rapporto ufficiale, possono, IMHO, facilmente essere scambiate per amore.....
credo che basterebbe pensare che l'amore era quello che provavamo per il partner quando abbiamo deciso di progettare con lui una vita a due e costruire qualcosa di nostro per comprendere se di nuovo amore si tratta o....di qualche altra cosa.


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non ho letto il post cui si riferiva Vere. Io stavo rispondendo alle riflessioni proposte dal tuo 3d


 
opss, scusa, non ho letto io, mea culpa


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> vedi, è un po' di giorni che mi gira in testa quella battuta di Moretti "D'Alema di' qualcosa di sinistra".
> 
> Vorrei dirti: Oscar, di' qualcosa di FORTE!
> 
> ...


 

verde : e perchè mai dovrei ?
rosso : va bene non ne parlare, allora.


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> A volte in chi tradisce, può succedere, che si generi confusione fra sentimenti ed emozioni. E così, si mandano all’aria matrimoni decennali, si lasciano figli senza una famiglia in cui crescere.
> 
> Non sempre quello che si prova per l'amante è amore.
> C’è una netta differenza fra le emozioni che può provocare un’amante e l’amore che si ha per il proprio coniuge. Pensare che le emozioni provate con l’amante siano dei sentimenti amorosi è estremamente pericoloso. Sebbene si possa provare un certo sentimento per la persona con cui si attua il tradimento, bisogna però saper riconoscerlo e dargli una giusta collocazione per non incorrere nel pericolo, qualora non fosse amore, di chiamare amore un sentimento che non lo è.
> ...


volevo evidenziare questa parte, che forse, non leggendola, o facendolo in maniera affrettata, porta a non capire bene di cosa si vuol parlare.

Per MK2 : ho usato la parola Amante perchè è quella che si utilizza parlando in generale di un rapporto extraconiugale.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> volevo evidenziare questa parte, che forse, non leggendola, o facendolo in maniera affrettata, porta a non capire bene di cosa si vuol parlare.
> 
> Per MK2 : ho usato la parola Amante perchè è quella che si utilizza parlando in generale di un rapporto extraconiugale.


Sì certo, nel senso indicato da Emmanuelle, chiaro. Non condivido ma so che in tanti casi è così.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> volevo evidenziare questa parte, che forse, non leggendola, o facendolo in maniera affrettata, porta a non capire bene di cosa si vuol parlare.
> 
> Per MK2 : ho usato la parola Amante perchè è quella che si utilizza parlando in generale di un rapporto extraconiugale.


ma anche in quel caso lo sai che non è amore..
boh, anche tu lavori nell' ufficio complicazioni affari semplici, mi sa..


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> é vero non sempre per l'amante si prova amore: è più il sottile piacere del corteggiamento, la seduzione, il nuovo gioco di sguardi, il voler piacere, la NOVITA': cose che probabilmente in un rapporto consolidato mancano, ma c'erano all'inizio.....
> se le sensazioni portate da questa ventata di novità sono vissute in un momento di "stanca" del rapporto ufficiale, possono, IMHO, facilmente essere scambiate per amore.....
> credo che basterebbe pensare che l'amore era quello che provavamo per il partner quando abbiamo deciso di progettare con lui una vita a due e costruire qualcosa di nostro per comprendere se di nuovo amore si tratta o....di qualche altra cosa.


però.......................che bel post. 
Hai gettato un raggio di luce sul 3d, grazie.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> però.......................che bel post.
> Hai gettato un raggio di luce sul 3d, grazie.


è solo consapevolezza.


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è solo consapevolezza.


non è da tutti averla, fortunata te.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non è da tutti averla, fortunata te.


 non è gratis, oscar.....costa un po', e fa un male boia


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> é vero non sempre per l'amante si prova amore: è più il sottile piacere del corteggiamento, la seduzione, il nuovo gioco di sguardi, il voler piacere, la NOVITA': cose che probabilmente in un rapporto consolidato mancano, ma c'erano all'inizio.....
> se le sensazioni portate da questa ventata di novità sono vissute in un momento di "stanca" del rapporto ufficiale, *possono, IMHO, facilmente essere scambiate per amore.....*
> credo che basterebbe pensare che l'amore era quello che provavamo per il partner quando abbiamo deciso di progettare con lui una vita a due e costruire qualcosa di nostro per comprendere se di nuovo amore si tratta o....di qualche altra cosa.


non sono assolutamente d'accordo.. questo per me si chiama raccontarsela.
io non mi sono mai confusa e chiamo le cose con il loro nome.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente d'accordo.. questo per me si chiama raccontarsela.
> io non mi sono mai confusa e* chiamo le cose con il loro nome*.





























anche se Anna delle volte si ha bisogno di raccontarsela...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non sono assolutamente d'accordo.. questo per me si chiama raccontarsela.
> io non mi sono mai confusa e chiamo le cose con il loro nome.


Anna , presuppongo la buona fede...


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Anna , presuppongo la buona fede...


in che senso, scusa?


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> anche se Anna delle volte si ha bisogno di raccontarsela...


non credo serva. credo, piuttosto che l'amore sia ancora l'alibi preferito di troppa gente. per me consapevolezza è anche sapere che stai facendo quello che ti va di fare ma con l'amore non c'entra niente.


----------



## Old topi (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la mia opinione è del tutto opposta, e lo sai.
> 
> Sono convintissima che ci si puo' innamorare dell'amante, anzi, sono convintissima che in tutti gli adulteri che durano non c'è solo il divertissement (io poi non mi sono divertita mica tanto...!).
> 
> ...


Condivido.... 
p.s. scusate il ritardo


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo serva. credo, piuttosto che l'amore sia ancora l'alibi preferito di troppa gente. per me consapevolezza è anche sapere che stai facendo quello che ti va di fare ma con l'amore non c'entra niente.


A me, a te, non serve, credo. Però serve a un sacco di gente... il perchè non lo so. Io non mi innamoro una volta al mese, magari


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non è gratis, oscar.....costa un po', e fa un male boia


 
si,............. ti capisco.


----------



## Old tormentata79 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> é solo attrazione per lui...!(*con una zeta...)* Ma il tuo caso è UN caso. Non sono tutti così...!


scusa non ti offendere ma che palle con la storia degli errori ortografici! Scrivo veloce e spesso confondo le lettere di posto ma cavoli va bene lo stesso...l'importante è il concetto!

Per quel che riguarda il tuo concetto lo condivido, dll'amante ci si può anche innamorare perchè no.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> in che senso, scusa?


 nel senso che chi se la racconta, spesso lo sa che se la sta raccontando...mentre penso che ci son persone che davvero pensano di essere innamorate dell'amante.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> scusa non ti offendere ma che palle con la storia degli errori ortografici! Scrivo veloce e spesso confondo le lettere di posto ma cavoli va bene lo stesso...l'importante è il concetto!
> 
> *Per quel che riguarda il tuo concetto lo condivido, dll'amante ci si può anche innamorare perchè no.*


ma stranamente nessuno tranne osvaldo o come si chiama... a già alfonso, lascia il vecchio per il nuovo...


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si,............. ti capisco.


scusa la curiosità ... ma tutti quei punti di sospensione cosa vorrebbero significare? un sospiro?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa la curiosità ... ma tutti quei punti di sospensione cosa vorrebbero significare? un sospiro?


 me lo chiedevo anche io


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma stranamente nessuno tranne osvaldo o come si chiama... a già alfonso, lascia il vecchio per il nuovo...


Mah dipende, qualcuno lo fa. Vedi quello che è successo a me, ad esempio.


----------



## Old tormentata79 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma stranamente nessuno tranne osvaldo o come si chiama... a già alfonso, lascia il vecchio per il nuovo...


Sinceramente io in passato ho lasciato il ragazzo con cui stavo da 5 anni per un'altro di cui mi ero follemente innamorata nonostante non fosse il mio amante ma un semplice amico... l'ho lasciato anche senza avere la certezza che l'altro potesse ricambiare i miei sentimenti (e così è stato....:balloon


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Sinceramente io in passato ho lasciato il ragazzo con cui stavo da 5 anni per un'altro di cui mi ero follemente innamorata nonostante non fosse il mio amante ma un semplice amico... l'ho lasciato anche senza avere la certezza che l'altro potesse ricambiare i miei sentimenti (*e così è stato*....:balloon


Scusa ma... che sfiga


----------



## Old topi (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> nel senso che chi se la racconta, spesso lo sa che se la sta raccontando...mentre penso che ci son persone che davvero pensano di essere innamorate dell'amante.


 ci sono persone innamorate dell'amante e persone che credono di essere innamorate, in concreto penso che comunque il vero Amore (quello con la A maiuscola) capiti pochissime volte nella vita.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> ci sono persone innamorate dell'amante e persone che credono di essere innamorate, in concreto *penso che comunque il vero Amore (quello con la A maiuscola) capiti pochissime volte nella vita*.


Quoto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> ci sono persone innamorate dell'amante e persone che credono di essere innamorate, in concreto penso che comunque il vero Amore (quello con la A maiuscola) capiti pochissime volte nella vita.


 
sono stata imprecisa nell'esposizione, hai ragione: intendevo dire che non sempre rispetto all'amante ce la si racconta: a volte si è innamorati davvero o si è convinti di esserlo, senza per questo volersela raccontare


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah dipende, qualcuno lo fa. Vedi quello che è successo a me, ad esempio.


per te il discorso è ben diverso... io mi ricordo bene ti de e di come eri appena sbarcata in dol...
io sì che posso dirlo con sicurezza: hai fatto tantissima strada e io ti vedo davvero cambiata. meno incazzata e più concentrata su te stessa.
è per dirti che niente che abbia avuto un peso a livello emotivo va perduto. a volte c'è bisogno di fare un sacco di pasticci, come nel mio caso, per arrivare a capire cosa ha davvero importanza, e a volte serve solo ritrovarsi con la propria vita in mano da gestire da sole, come è successo a te... in ogni caso hai saputo reagire e questa è la cosa migliore che potevi fare per te stessa!


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per te il discorso è ben diverso... io mi ricordo bene ti de e di come eri appena sbarcata in dol...
> io sì che posso dirlo con sicurezza: hai fatto tantissima strada e io ti vedo davvero cambiata. meno incazzata e più concentrata su te stessa.
> è per dirti che niente che abbia avuto un peso a livello emotivo va perduto. a volte c'è bisogno di fare un sacco di pasticci, come nel mio caso, per arrivare a capire cosa ha davvero importanza, e a volte serve solo ritrovarsi con la propria vita in mano da gestire da sole, come è successo a te... in ogni caso hai saputo reagire e questa è la cosa migliore che potevi fare per te stessa!


Grazie Anna... è vero, ero più incazzata di Persa  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Però era per portare un esempio concreto, di un marito (il mio) che lascia la moglie per l'amante.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono stata imprecisa nell'esposizione, hai ragione: intendevo dire che non sempre rispetto all'amante ce la si racconta: a volte si è innamorati davvero o si è convinti di esserlo, senza per questo volersela raccontare


alt. non confondiamo le cose.
o sei innamorato o non lo sei. non c'è niente di più chiaro di questo.
se ami non puoi non dirlo.


----------



## Old topi (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sono stata imprecisa nell'esposizione, hai ragione: intendevo dire che non sempre rispetto all'amante ce la si racconta: a volte si è innamorati davvero o si è convinti di esserlo, senza per questo volersela raccontare


corretta precisazione


----------



## Old topi (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> alt. non confondiamo le cose.
> o sei innamorato o non lo sei. non c'è niente di più chiaro di questo.
> se ami non puoi non dirlo.


puoi anche essere convinto di esserlo ed accorgerti più tardi che non lo è..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> alt. non confondiamo le cose.
> o sei innamorato o non lo sei. non c'è niente di più chiaro di questo.
> se ami non puoi non dirlo.


anna io non confondo: so bene quando faccio sesso solo per godere e so quando c'è stato qualcosa di più e so che una volta mi sono innamorata e ho avuto paura....ma mi rendo anche conto che c'è chi, in buona fede, queste distinzioni non è in grado di farle e dice "ti amo" senza raccontarsela per forza


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

*Guarda*

io al "ti amo" non ci credo più... preferisco che mi si voglia bene, sul serio.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anna io non confondo: so bene quando faccio sesso solo per godere e so quando c'è stato qualcosa di più e so che una volta mi sono innamorata e ho avuto paura....ma mi rendo anche conto che c'è chi, in buona fede, queste distinzioni non è in grado di farle e dice "ti amo" senza raccontarsela per forza


ecco, allora parliamo del perchè hai avuto paura...


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io al "ti amo" non ci credo più... preferisco che mi si voglia bene, sul serio.


di fatto il ti amo è più una minaccia che una sicurezza... tutti i casini peggiori nascono da un ti amo...


----------



## Old topi (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anna io non confondo: so bene quando faccio sesso solo per godere e so quando c'è stato qualcosa di più e so che una volta mi sono innamorata e ho avuto paura....ma mi rendo anche conto che c'è chi, in buona fede, queste distinzioni non è in grado di farle e dice "ti amo" senza raccontarsela per forza


 *Ti amo* può essere solo una parola o può essere qualcosa di veramente grande


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ecco, allora parliamo del perchè hai avuto paura...


perchè le palle per lasciare il padre di mio figlio le devo avere io, a prescindere dalla presenza di un altro uomo e.....scusami....ma sarà l'unica cosa che dirò a questo proposito


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> di fatto il ti amo è più una minaccia che una sicurezza... tutti i casini peggiori nascono da un ti amo...


 






































ps infatti io tendo a dirlo rarissimamente...


----------



## Old tormentata79 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> io al "ti amo" non ci credo più... preferisco che mi si voglia bene, sul serio.


 
Quoto... non lo dico più nemmeno io.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> *Ti amo* può essere solo una parola o può essere qualcosa di veramente grande


No, un "ti amo" non è solo una parola. E' una promessa. Quindi se non si è in grado di mantenerla preferisco ti voglio bene o ti desidero ( o entrambe).


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè le palle per lasciare il padre di mio figlio le devo avere io, a prescindere dalla presenza di un altro uomo e.....scusami....ma sarà l'unica cosa che dirò a questo proposito


come vuoi...
pensavo fosse uno scambio senza tanti filtri sul perché stiamo in una determinata situazione ma capisco anche che non è automatico darsi una risposta...
quindi ti chiedo anche scusa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> come vuoi...
> pensavo fosse uno scambio senza tanti filtri sul perché stiamo in una determinata situazione ma capisco anche che non è automatico darsi una risposta...
> quindi ti chiedo anche scusa.


che ne sapevi tu anna; scusa di che?
la risposta me la sono data e ne sono venuta fuori: rispetto a quella situazione sto alla grande....semplicemente non mi va di parlarne qui.
Tranquilla, tutto a posto


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> scusa non ti offendere ma che palle con la storia degli errori ortografici! Scrivo veloce e spesso confondo le lettere di posto ma cavoli va bene lo stesso...l'importante è il concetto!
> 
> Per quel che riguarda il tuo concetto lo condivido, dll'amante ci si può anche innamorare perchè no.


 
era una battuta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Relax, baby!

pero', si, ci tengo che il forum sia leggibile, altrimenti diventa molto meno godibile!

 Guarda Confu'! Che meraviglia abbiamo fatto di lei!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

*OT ALFONSO*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma stranamente nessuno *tranne osvaldo o come si chiama... a già alfonso*, lascia il vecchio per il nuovo...


 
ma Alfonso non era nel mentre stato ri-lasciato dalla nuova perché la vecchia (che malvagia!) parlava male di lei, e quindi non era tornato a casina?!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Sinceramente io in passato ho lasciato il ragazzo con cui stavo da 5 anni per un'altro di cui mi ero follemente innamorata nonostante non fosse il mio amante ma un semplice amico... l'ho lasciato anche senza avere la certezza che l'altro potesse ricambiare i miei sentimenti (e così è stato....:balloon


stavolta si impone cautela!!


----------



## Old tormentata79 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> stavolta si impone cautela!!


MOOOOOOLLLLTTTAAAAAA CAUTELA.....! Ma stavolta fortunatamente non sono presa come quella volta.... ho capito che l'amante per me è un diversivo di cui ho cominciato a gran fatica a disintossicarmi... non ti nascondo che per lui provo affetto ma sono passati giorni e ci penso sempre meno......speriamo bene


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma Alfonso non era nel mentre stato ri-lasciato dalla nuova perché la vecchia (che malvagia!) parlava male di lei, e quindi non era tornato a casina?!


nein. aggiornamento dell'altro giorno per dirci che sono andati a convivere.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> nein. aggiornamento dell'altro giorno per dirci che sono andati a convivere.


 
so' stata distratta allora...dici durerà?


----------



## Old tormentata79 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> era una battuta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OK!!!! No problem... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Basta che non si arrivi a livelli assurdi come quando qualcuno mi dice che manco di rispetto ai lettori perchè non ho messo un lettera doppia su una parola (non è il tuo caso)


----------



## Old topi (31 Ottobre 2008)

mo sono perso


----------



## Old topi (31 Ottobre 2008)

ops.. mi sono perso


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> OK!!!! No problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ti riferisci a me.....tanto per continuare....ho letto solo ora la tua firma: un attimo è senza apostrofo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> ops.. mi sono perso


 bussola?


----------



## Old topi (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> bussola?


bussola


----------



## Old tormentata79 (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti riferisci a me.....tanto per continuare....ho letto solo ora la tua firma: un attimo è senza apostrofo


Malata perbenista


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Malata perbenista


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> so' stata distratta allora...dici durerà?


no.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Malata perbenista


scusa, ma perchè ti arrabbi?
ti si corregge con gentilezza.
L'italiano è una bellissima lingua e non vedo perchè bistrattarla.
Io dopo che sono stata corretta su qual è non lo sbaglio più.
Non è che non si può imparare più niente dopo un tot.


----------



## Bruja (31 Ottobre 2008)

*oscar*

Torniamo a monte.... é evidente che non ti sei letto lo storico di questo forum che ha decine di risposte a questa tua domanda, e credimi alla fine, sono le stesse che più o meno ti sono state date.
Una cosa é certa, almeno per chi non se la racconta; é vero che l'innamoramento (perché di questo si tratta) é quello stato di aberrazione mentale (benigna) che attacca sia i fidanzati che gli amanti, solo che nel primo caso é probabile, nel secondo altamente improbabile, che si tramuti in un sentimento stabile e progettuale.
Poi tutte le sfumature, le nuances, le trascolorazioni romantico-sentimentali di un rapporto trasgressivo sono sempre attinenti alla personalità, al carattere ed alla sensibilità di chi lo vive, e per quel che ho visto, più siamo in zona di grande romanticismo e più ci si avvicina al romanticume strumentale. La differenza nell'innamoramento fra persone libere ed amanti, non é una regola ferrea ovviamente, ma spesso é fra questi ultimi che diventa necessario un più nutrito numero di bubbole dorate (o bugie accomodanti) per barcamenarsi nel rapporto.
L'amore é altro.... assolutamente altro e spesso non lo si trova neppure nelle coppie che credono (loro) di amarsi .... l'amore vero vive di donazione e di liberalità, merce molto rara; é così facile fraintendersi...
Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (31 Ottobre 2008)

*O.T.*

Il fantasma di Chen aleggia sul forum...


----------



## Old tormentata79 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *scusa, ma perchè ti arrabbi?*
> ti si corregge con gentilezza.
> L'italiano è una bellissima lingua e non vedo perchè bistrattarla.
> Io dopo che sono stata corretta su qual è non lo sbaglio più.
> Non è che non si può imparare più niente dopo un tot.


Mi arrabbio perchè continuano ad insistere su questa questione e qualcuno esagera.  Quì dentro ho visto post scritti con errori, con scambio di lettere (k con c), ecc... ma non mi sono fermata lì a puntare il dito.... capisco che a qualcuno possa dare fastidio ma stare sempre con il frocone in mano mi sembra eccessivo... il forum è uno spazio che spesso io uso nei ritagli di tempo quando sono in pausa di lavoro e se devo stare a rileggere sempre per paura di un errore di ortografia o una svista non finisco più....


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa la curiosità ... ma tutti quei punti di sospensione cosa vorrebbero significare? un sospiro?


Emanuelle ha scritto 

_" non è gratis, oscar.....costa un po', e fa un male boia "_

_io ho risposto_

_" si,.................ti capisco "_

_i miei puntini hanno, penso, lo stesso significato di quelli che ha messo lei_


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Emanuelle ha scritto
> 
> _" non è gratis, oscar.....costa un po', e fa un male boia "_
> 
> ...


e sì, se vuoi ti faccio una scala così capisci meglio. i suoi sono al massimo cinque e i tuoi minimo venticinque...
che stavano a dì i tuoi 25?


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sì, se vuoi ti faccio una scala così capisci meglio. i suoi sono al massimo cinque e i tuoi minimo venticinque...
> che stavano a dì i tuoi 25?


la domanda non è pertinente, svincolo


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e sì, se vuoi ti faccio una scala così capisci meglio. i suoi sono al massimo cinque e i tuoi minimo venticinque...
> che stavano a dì i tuoi 25?


Anna, ti ci metti anche tu oggi?


Oscar e' largo di manica, e' generoso  

	
	
		
		
	


	























   che rompi co-glioni che siete!


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Il fantasma di Chen aleggia sul forum...


Se, gia' ... una volta sbaglio anche lui  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   della serie: Nessuno e' perfetto


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

vado via per un po' di giorni.
buona continuazione.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> vado via per un po' di giorni.
> buona continuazione.


 resterai sempre nei nostri cuori


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se, gia' ... una volta sbaglio anche lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appunto.


----------



## Old Confù (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> era una battuta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eccomi!!!!...entrata qui  in preda a sincopi, apocopi & crasi....


ero molto da sms....tutt'ora qualcosa faccio fatica ad eliminarlo...ma loro si sono abitualti ai miei _qlcosa_ o _cmq_...basta nn esageri!!!

Un pò infastidisce vero, non dico la tua distrazione, ma chi scrive quasi del tutto abbreviando o con simboli in mezzo....alla lunga non riesci più a leggere bene...soprattutto in testi lunghi!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> vado via per un po' di giorni.
> buona continuazione.


A bientot! (non ho l'accento, sorry!)


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

*Anna su Alfonso*



Anna A ha detto:


> no.


insomma non mi sono persa niente!


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> resterai sempre nei nostri cuori


ho ancora un po di tempo, rispondo:

non vedo l'ora di tornare per farmi nuovamente insultare.

PS : rosso , non sapevo che i genitali maschili avessero cambiato nome, dovrò aggiornare il mio dizionario


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ho mai capito come si fa a fare finta di provare un sentimento.. davvero non ci riesco.
> l'amore lo riconosci se lo senti... altrimenti sai che è tutto ma non amore.
> è semplice.


 Forse chi si confonde l'amore non l'ha mai provato...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ho ancora un po di tempo, rispondo:
> 
> non vedo l'ora di tornare per farmi nuovamente insultare.
> 
> PS : rosso , non sapevo che i genitali maschili avessero cambiato nome, dovrò aggiornare il mio dizionario


cuore sta per cuore...quel muscolo involontario che abbiamo tutti

avessi voluto dire altro, avrei trovato le parole opportune


----------

